# Custom Radio from China



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Looks good! I know a lot of people were trying to this to their Cruzes. Did you have to do any reprogramming on your Cruze?


----------



## GeneralDriver (Aug 2, 2016)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Looks good! I know a lot of people were trying to this to their Cruzes. Did you have to do any reprogramming on your Cruze?


No nothing. This audio also features controls for steering wheels with volume and phone buttons, but I don't have any of that. The installation was pretty straighforward. There was absolutely no manual or instruction manual for it. The harness it came with connects straight on to the harness of the stock radio and the cables and plugs are labeled (AUX IN, SUB IN, NAV GPS etc). 
The only thing I had to figure out is how the volume and stock radio controls connect to and what, but there was a piece of wiring harness for that too. 
I could have ordered an extra piece of addon, that plugs into the diagnostic port and the radio would show car diagnostics. I don't care about that..it would have been an extra $50 or something. I ordered a wifi antenna, that plugs into a USB port on it, but it would tie up the connection for my phone and I don't see much benefit of being wifi-connected on my driveway. Perhaps if they'd have software updates it would be beneficial, but I don't see an option for that on the radio. 
The navigation works, but I got so used to using my Waze on my iphone, that I hardly ever use it. With Android phone, there is a mobile connection thing on it I haven't tried out yet, but I'll give it a shot, once my wife lets me borrow her phone for testing purposes. 
There is a support for people with climate control and dual/single zone etc..also seen something about remote start and adjusting when to have the doors locked and delay of of headlight turning on/off upon locking the car. 
If I'd want to spend more money on the car though, I would probably get the newer models with Android, but be prepared, that there may be bugs and glitches. It's a small Chinese company there is probably minimal software testing and quality assurance, although they do give 100% refund withing a certain period. 
I'm fine with my radio, it beats the stock and I didn't have to spend $200 on extra dangles and adapters , as I was going to. $370 (with shipping) is still an acceptable amount .
If I'd plan to keep the car until the wheels fall off, and if I had more money, than I would probably go for the Android version:
http://www.seicane.com/android-radi...i-steering-wheel-control-ipod-usb-sd-s1667047


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

That's great to hear that it is working out as a whole. Looks good!
I just ordered one similar integrated from ebay. Hard to find these types of products from american sellers, and I'm hoping to have success as well.


----------

